# Jason Fischer & Scarlet O'Hara



## Achamore (Dec 9, 2016)

Its taken ages for the Scarlet O'Hara bud to open, never seen a phrag bud take sooooo long. But happen to have a Jason Fischer (3N) in bloom as well, so thought it would be interesting to photograph them together, so one can compare the reds etc as the lighting isn't an issue. Scarlet O'Hara is Jason Fischer crossed again with besseae. Both plants came from Orchids Limited in Minnesota.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice flowers, it is always interesting to see and compare crosses one beside the other.


----------



## JAB (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice! Two of my favorite Phrags!!! SO saturated!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 9, 2016)

Both very nice!
I have a closely related seedling of Jason fisher x MDC in low bud so it will be interesting to compare them,
David


----------



## eteson (Dec 9, 2016)

Amazing deep color in both crosses.


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2016)

Gorgeous flowers and I appreciate the comparison. Both
are true reds without any orange tint in the red. Hmmm...
I love them both, but the one on the left says come to me.
Actually, both of them have that come hither look.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Dec 10, 2016)

A good duo. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## terryros (Dec 10, 2016)

... and Jason Fischer x Memoria Dick Clements is Phrag Robert C. Silich (an Orchids Limited cross) and Robert C. Silich x besseae is Phrag Red Wing, another OL cross which they think is about as red and round as you can get in this line of breeding.

All of these are trying to hold on to symmetrical, full besseae shape while shifting to the red with the help of sargentianum.

I have seen all of these, including Scarlet O'Hara, at Orchids Limited and you can imagine the ideal we are all shooting for when you look at them.

Oh, I forgot - we want increased size, no spreading or rising-to-the-sky stolons, a plant that grows well without rot, starts blooming low on the spike, and creates two new growths off of each old growth.

Always hoping there is something better over the hill, I am now counting on a new seedling that is Phrag Memoria Dick Clements 'Rocket Fire' 4N x besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N - a verified tetraploid Phrag. Jason Fischer that Orchids Limited released recently. Picture it - huge, round, red, long lasting flowers, non-stoloniferous, fast grower - not going to get all of these, so I guess there will have to be something new after that. 

It won't end. What am I going to get rid of to have space?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## monocotman (Dec 10, 2016)

Terry
We can always dream!
It is fun to have a lottery ticket with these seedlings,
David


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 10, 2016)

Those are great especially the one on the right. Is that the Scarlett O'Hara?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2016)

great colour


----------



## Achamore (Dec 10, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Those are great especially the one on the right. Is that the Scarlett O'Hara?



Sorry, meant to say... Scarlet O'Hara is on the right.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2016)

Gorgeous blooms!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2016)

Great color on both.


----------



## Peru (Dec 16, 2016)

omg those are gold!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2016)

Very deep color, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondie (Dec 17, 2016)

very nice the colours are so deep very nice


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 20, 2016)

I really like the shape of the one on the right. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 21, 2016)

and the color is surreal!!!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 21, 2016)

The colour is amazing, I agree. I wish Scarlet O'Hara were a faster grower. But I actually prefer the colour of the Jason Fischer.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 7, 2017)

The Scarlet O'Hara bloom lasted about 5 weeks to my amazement.


----------

